# 314 no spark



## pickle6 (Jun 7, 2014)

I was running the tractor for about 3 hours. Running fine new motor last year, just quit backfired and stopped, it will crank but no fire at plug. coil is about 20 hours old.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check to see if the points aren't shorted. It is common with them.
Also,check battery chatge. If it's below 10v DC,it won't run.


----------



## pickle6 (Jun 7, 2014)

Got digging into it coil is bad getting one tomorrow


----------

